# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Piktura "Vajzat me bicikleta"

## Ver

Ciao gjithe forumisteve!

Une po kerkoj nje pikture te realizmit socialist qe quhet Vajzat me Bicikleta, me duket se e ka pikturuar Edison Gjergo.

Po e pati ndonjeri kete pikture ne ndonje liber - ju lutem silleni ne forum.

FLM

----------


## ajzberg

> Ciao gjithe forumisteve!
> 
> Une po kerkoj nje pikture te realizmit socialist qe quhet Vajzat me Bicikleta, me duket se e ka pikturuar Edison Gjergo.
> 
> Po e pati ndonjeri kete pikture ne ndonje liber - ju lutem silleni ne forum.
> 
> FLM


Eshte nje nga pikturat me te bukura te realizmit socialist,mbaj mend qe e kemi diskutuar mjaft kete pikture per liriken ,dinamizmin dhe ngjyrat .........

----------


## Ver

> Eshte nje nga pikturat me te bukura te realizmit socialist,mbaj mend qe e kemi diskutuar mjaft kete pikture per liriken ,dinamizmin dhe ngjyrat .........


Ahaaa!! me ne fund... nuk jam une i vetmi person qe e ka pare kete pikture!!! flm ajzberg!!!

Po ku mund te gjendet? Di ndonje liber qe e ka kete pikture? 

Pastaj, eshte autori vertet Edison Gjergo?

----------


## ajzberg

> Ahaaa!! me ne fund... nuk jam une i vetmi person qe e ka pare kete pikture!!! flm ajzberg!!!
> 
> Po ku mund te gjendet? Di ndonje liber qe e ka kete pikture? 
> 
> Pastaj, eshte autori vertet Edison Gjergo?


Per autorin nuk e mbaj mend ,por pikturen e mbaj mend si tani sidomos dinamika e levizjeve te saj dhe veshja e punuar me disa kuadrata te vogla .Kemi qene nje grup shokesh kur e pame dhe mbaj mend qe kemi qendruar gjate para kesaj pikture qe per ne i kishte shpetuar syrit qe shikonte gjithe cka

----------


## Ver

Me sa kam marre vesh, temen e vajzave me bicikleta ne kohen e socializmit e kane trajtuar edhe Vilson Kilica dhe Skender Kamberi.

Une kam parasysh nje pikture me ngjyra dinamike qe prezanton tre a kater vajza duke ngare bicikleta, ne koloritin e te ciles mbizoteron e verdha dhe e kuqja. 

Kete deri para nje muaji mund ta hasje tek faqja zyrtare e galerise kombetare te arteve(tanime faqja nuk funksionon). Me duket se nuk eshte e Gjergos.

Nese e ka dikush kete pikture, ju lutem sillni nje foto ne forum.

FLM

----------


## telef

mikut  qe  pyet per pikturen "vajzat me bicikleta". piktura ne fjale quhet "Brigadieret" (1972), autori i saj eshte vilson kilica. (kliko mbi titullin per ta pare)

----------


## D&G Feminine

Sille pak si attachment te lutem se nuk e shoh te ky linku qe ke postuar.

----------


## Jack Watson

Kjo është piktura te linku që ka vënë "telef". Nuk e di nëse është ajo të cilën kërkoni.

----------


## Ver

Shume faleminderit te gjitheve. 

Une ne fakt kam parasysh nje pikture me shume vajza te reja te cilat dukeshin si vajza qyteti. Dyshja ne pikturen e Kilices me ngjan si nga fshati apo jo? Megjithate ju falenderoj per perpjekjet.

----------


## saura

> Shume faleminderit te gjitheve. 
> 
> Une ne fakt kam parasysh nje pikture me shume vajza te reja te cilat dukeshin si vajza qyteti. Dyshja ne pikturen e Kilices me ngjan si nga fshati apo jo? Megjithate ju falenderoj per perpjekjet.



Ti pelqen pikturen apo vajzat ...:p
Nuk ke per ti marre per gra ,jo nga fshati jo nga qyteti 
pastaj ato ti fshatit çfare kane mangut ...
Ps. Mos  je gje djali i Ollges ti?

----------


## Ver

> Ti pelqen pikturen apo vajzat ...:p
> Nuk ke per ti marre per gra ,jo nga fshati jo nga qyteti 
> pastaj ato ti fshatit çfare kane mangut ...
> Ps. Mos  je gje djali i Ollges ti?


Hahahahahaha! 

Pelqej edhe pikturen edhe vajzat. Me ka shku menja me u fejue e me marr nje ulqinake.... (Ulqini eshte qytet apo jo?)

----------


## saura

> Hahahahahaha! 
> 
> Pelqej edhe pikturen edhe vajzat. Me ka shku menja me u fejue e me marr nje ulqinake.... (Ulqini eshte qytet apo jo?)




Qyteze.... :P

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Piktur e bukur,hajde!
Titulli eshte:"Vajzat qe i mshefen shalen biçikletes".(ose i hoqén).

----------


## busavata

> Hahahahahaha! 
> 
> Pelqej edhe pikturen edhe vajzat. Me ka shku menja me u fejue e me marr nje ulqinake.... (Ulqini eshte qytet apo jo?)


e pse bash me bicikleta ?

----------


## iliria e para

Sepse  ne ate kohe nuk kishte motorcikleta. ;)

----------

